# Your View: Sikh Channel In Canada?



## sukritkaur (Jan 28, 2012)

Gurfateh everyone!
I was listening to Kirtan programs on the website of Sikh channel TV of UK. This channel has made giant strides in terms of making Sikhism accessible through television, especially for young people. The programs they do are of a wide range, and incorporate discussion/debates, Kirtan, Gurbani vichaar, talk shows, award events, kids shows, etc. They do all this but never neglect the younger generation, which I appreciate. I know there are channels here like ETC Punjabi that broadcast from Bangla Sahib and also local gurdwaras, there's Sur Sagar channel, and there's also a number of dispersed Punjabi culturally related talk shows on Vision TV and Omni. However, none of these channels are explicitly round the clock 24 hour SIKH channels, like the one in the UK. What I  mean by that is that they probably telecast kirtan in the morning and the evening or for shorter time periods but then go back to          playing music or soap operas or news. So I was just wondering what the consensus is on this forum about having a channel like Sikh Channel in the UK for Canada. I think the Canadian sangat, youth and adults, will equally appreciate it. Just some thoughts because with the combined effort of all the sangat in Canada we can actually make this happen. 
P.S. Although this post is specific to Canada, everyone's comments are appreciated and encouraged

WJKK WJKP,
Sukrit Kaur


----------



## Luckysingh (Jan 29, 2012)

Gurfateh to all

I was born and raised in the UK, but have been in Canada for just over 2 years. 
I believe in 2009 when the channel started in UK with the help from the sangat it was a channel that was on most of the time in every sikhs home.
I really enjoyed all the kirtan,gurbani and shows. The range of material like you mention was vast and was and still is broadcast very well.

When I came here, I was upset that we were not getting it in Vancouver.
There are punjabi channels with katha,explanations,kirtan etc but nothing is sadly as strongly moulded as the sikh channel UK.
I do miss it dearly, and would be most grateful if we could recieve it here, or even have a sister channel for Canada.

I think that would be great idea, the numbers of sikh youth participating in events here in Canada is much larger and stronger from what I experienced back in the UK.
Sustaining a channel like Sikh channel should come at ease for the strong sangat here.


Waheguru
Luckysingh


----------



## sukritkaur (Jan 29, 2012)

Gurfateh Lucky Singh Veer Ji

Thank you for commenting on this thread, it's much appreciated 
THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING! I agree with you about the strong response of the sangat here pertaining to issues. I know we mobilized for Jagmit Singh's NDP campaign, the kirpan ban in Quebec and have been involved in the truth movement of '84 with When Lions Roar programs, and numerous petitions and campaigns. That's why I think it should be really easy to have in Canada we just need to have a discussion about it, and address the fact that it can be a reality, and follow the wonderful stepping stones that the UK sangat has provided us with. They already know all the logistics and what the requirements are in order to make this work so setting up a sister channel shouldn't be much of a problem.
I know you said you were disappointed because the Sikh Channel doesn't broadcast here, but have you tried the online broadcast on their website Veer Ji?

Thanks again for the reply,
Sukrit Kaur


----------

